# KORRES Lip Butters



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

Ideal for dry lips, these *KORRES Lip Butters* will deeply moisturizing them for supple and soft look. The shiny, juicy pop of color comes in an array of “flavors,” including Wild Rose, Pomegranate, Jasmine and Guava. Formulated with shea butter, rice wax, natural oils and extracts—these lip butters provide hydration with a lasting impact. The lip butters are perfect for bare lips, glossed lips and anything in between. ($12 each; Sephora.com.)


----------

